# Favourite composer and why?



## KlassikerDronning

Mine are Bach, Beethoven and Schubert.
I like the creepy, dark, gothic, traditional European old-school guys. 🖤💖🎼🎵🎶🎵🤘🏻


----------



## PaulFranz

Maurice Ravel, Arvids Zilinskis, Einojuhani Rautavaara.

I love melody, technical mastery, and good orchestration, but I get bored if there isn't a lot of dissonance and fun techniques to keep me guessing.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven , Chopin, Saint-Saëns 
Why,: the wrote beautiful music. 👏


----------



## KlassikerDronning

Rogerx said:


> Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven , Chopin, Saint-Saëns
> Why,: the wrote beautiful music. 👏


I also love Hyden, Handel, Tellemann, Mendelssohn and Chopin are great, too!!


----------



## Rogerx

KlassikerDronning said:


> I also love Hyden, Handel, Tellemann, Mendelssohn and Chopin are great, too!!


If you ask the same question next month, one or two may by changed .But that keep music so great,


----------



## mikeh375

Britten for me. He excelled in every aspect from one of the finest pianists of his generation to a much respected conductor. As for his composing, his gift and facility was comparable to Mozarts - his inner ear allowed him to write, according to Imogen Holst, something like 12 pages of full score a day, rarely going to the piano to check what he was hearing inside his head. His orchestration is superb as is his musical invention. His fluency and competence in musical/compositional technique was equalled by only a few of his contemporaries who also wrote in a post tonal idiom imo.
He was the complete musical genius.


----------



## KlassikerDronning

mikeh375 said:


> Britten for me. He excelled in every aspect from one of the finest pianists of his generation to a much respected conductor. As for his composing, his gift and facility was comparable to Mozarts - his inner ear allowed him to write, according to Imogen Holst, something like 12 pages of full score a day, rarely going to the piano to check what he was hearing inside his head. His orchestration is superb as is his musical invention. His fluency and competence in musical/compositional technique was equalled by only a few of his contemporaries who also wrote in a post tonal idiom imo.
> He was the complete musical genius.


Nice. I like when contemporary artists keep the traditional classical techniques, ya know? 
When something is already great, don't change it!😛


----------



## KlassikerDronning

PaulFranz said:


> Maurice Ravel, Arvids Zilinskis, Einojuhani Rautavaara.
> 
> I love melody, technical mastery, and good orchestration, but I get bored if there isn't a lot of dissonance and fun techniques to keep me guessing.


So how do you like my 'lizst' of influences?😅


----------



## PaulFranz

KlassikerDronning said:


> So how do you like my 'lizst' of influences?😅


Schubert's overall the best song composer ever to live; otherwise, all three of them are just too early for my tastes--they would shudder at the dissonances that would start around 1900.


----------



## KlassikerDronning

PaulFranz said:


> Schubert's overall the best song composer ever to live; otherwise, all three of them are just too early for my tastes--they would shudder at the dissonances that would start around 1900.


Like I said, I like the real traditional old-school stuff.But the reason I love Schubert is because he blended the "old and new" styles. Late classical, early Romantic-style period. That is why he was the best imo.


----------



## Music_Enthusiast1993

KlassikerDronning said:


> Mine are Bach, Beethoven and Schubert.
> I like the creepy, dark, gothic, traditional European old-school guys. 🖤💖🎼🎵🎶🎵🤘🏻


That’s a hard one to decide on. I really like the music of Beethoven. But I also enjoy music from Schubert, Mozart, Haydn, Brahms, Liszt, Wagner, Debussy, Schoenberg, Webern, Gershwin, Mussorgsky and so many more others. I like most of them.


----------



## Neo Romanza

KlassikerDronning said:


> Mine are Bach, Beethoven and Schubert.
> I like the creepy, dark, gothic, traditional European old-school guys. 🖤💖🎼🎵🎶🎵🤘🏻


I'm not sure what makes Bach "creepy, dark, gothic or traditional", but my numero uno is Debussy, but in my 'Top 5' are Mahler, Strauss, Sibelius and Bartók. I would say Debussy is my absolute favorite because of several reasons: his music transports my mind to somewhere else entirely, but also I love the beauty and harmonic ingenuity of his music. He's one of those composers that I could listen to endlessly and still come away mesmerized by what I just heard. I suppose one reason why my love of his music deepened over the years is because of my growing fondness for solo piano music and he excelled in this genre without question, but, honestly, he excelled at everything he did. I have nothing negative to say about his music at all and this is something I can't say too often as there's always something I don't like about this or that composer, but with Debussy, it's different.


----------



## KlassikerDronning

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm not sure what makes Bach "creepy, dark, gothic or traditional", but my numero uno is Debussy, but in my 'Top 5' are Mahler, Strauss, Sibelius and Bartók. I would say Debussy is my absolute favorite because of several reasons: his music transports my mind to somewhere else entirely, but also I love the beauty and harmonic ingenuity of his music. He's one of those composers that I could listen to endlessly and still come away mesmerized by what I just heard. I suppose one reason why my love of his music deepened over the years is because of my growing fondness for solo piano music and he excelled in this genre without question, but, honestly, he excelled at everything he did. I have nothing negative to say about his music at all and this is something I can't say too often as there's always something I don't like about this or that composer, but with Debussy, it's different.


Just listen to his most well-known piece Tocatta and fugue in D minor, the themsesong for WEEN!🎃👻


----------



## Agamenon

BACH, the mirror of western classical music.


----------



## Monsalvat

KlassikerDronning said:


> Just listen to his most well-known piece Tocatta and fugue in D minor, the themsesong for WEEN!🎃👻


Listen to BWV 622 (_O Mensch, bewein dein Sünde groß_) and you'll see that there's a lot more to Bach than sheer drama. His motet, _Jesu, meine Freude_, BWV 227 is an example of his vocal writing that is far from your description. I'm an organist, so while I'm always happy to see Bach's organ music being discussed, I think it's important to remember that he was one of the best organists of his time, and he left a lot of organ music in many different styles. The famous toccata and fugue, BWV 565, is a work I've played (and probably most organists have played), but it isn't my favorite of his organ works to either play or hear. It isn't even certain whether Bach wrote it or someone else. The Dorian toccata and fugue, BWV 538, are better examples of Bach's organ writing, in my opinion. Some of his best pieces for organ appear unassuming; the chorale prelude on _Vater unser im Himmelreich_, BWV 682, is a phenomenal example of contrapuntal writing for organ. I won't get into the details of why it's such a well-written piece, but it's hidden in a rarely-performed collection of chorale preludes, and it is an introspective, enigmatic piece that doesn't go out of its way to be flashy (in stark contrast to BWV 565). Similarly, many of Bach's best fugues are in the _Well-Tempered Clavier_, humbly hidden in plain sight as it were.


----------



## bagpipers

Beethoven for sure not sure on the reason ,we just connect!


----------

